# Amplificador de potencia solo para bajas frecuencias (<120hz)



## mijail (Ago 9, 2012)

Hola a todos,

Quisiera saber si alguno de ustedes me puede ayudar. La idea es que quiero hacer un amplificador de audio que solamente amplifique bajas frecuencias aproximadamente menores a 120hz. 
¿Qué persigo con esto?
Bueno, con esta idea supongo que simplificaría mucho el circuito de aplificación abaratando así su costo y el esfuerzo invertido. Además, la salida de este solo estaría conectado a la bocina más potente, la que hace BUM BUM BUM, jejeje y por último, creo que la calidad de las frecuencias bajas sería superior.

NOTA: Para las medias y altas tengo otro módulo de amplificación.

Atte a sus respuestas.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 9, 2012)

Cualquier amplificador de audio, de los que figuran en el Foro te sirve. 
*NO* consigues ninguna economía haciendo un amplificador solo para graves.
*SI* consigue una mejor calidad sonido en general.


----------



## mijail (Ago 9, 2012)

La calidad es mi principal objetivo.


Aquí les dejo una imagen adjunta que representa la idea de lo que quiero conseguir.


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 9, 2012)

mijail dijo:


> La calidad es mi principal objetivo.
> 
> 
> Aquí les dejo una imagen adjunta que representa la idea de lo que quiero conseguir.



No necesitas un amplificador especial. Necesitas un Buen Crossover. Cualquier amplificador de buena potencia te sirve. De preferencia Transistorizado y de fuente simétrica.

En el foro, también hay diseños para elaborar Filtros y hasta un "Bass Extension".

Saludos!


----------



## jorge morales (Ago 9, 2012)

te adjunto esta informacion de un amplificador para subwoofer de Valleman, saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 9, 2012)

mijail dijo:


> La calidad es mi principal objetivo.
> 
> 
> Aquí les dejo una imagen adjunta que representa la idea de lo que quiero conseguir.



Eso se llama sonido *Bi-Amplificado*


----------



## mijail (Ago 9, 2012)

Les echaré un vistazo a los crossover.



parece bueno el subwoofer pero todavía no llego a ese nivel, busco cosas más simples.

Saludos.


----------



## jorge morales (Ago 10, 2012)

te adjunto estos esquemas a tu consideracion, saludos


----------



## ehbressan (Ago 10, 2012)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Eso se llama sonido *Bi-Amplificado*


 
Como dice Fogo, acà tenès info:

http://sound.whsites.net/bi-amp.htm

Proyecto para amplificar graves :

http://sound.whsites.net/project101.htm
http://sound.whsites.net/project68.htm

Crossover:

http://sound.whsites.net/project08.htm
http://sound.whsites.net/project09.htm
http://sound.whsites.net/project81.htm

La configuraciòn correcta es: fuente de sonido---preamplificador---crossover----amplificadores----cajas acùsticas.

No es un proyecto para encarar de entrada. Debes de tener conocimientos y experiencia con electrònica, sobre todo en el tema amplificadores. Es recomendable empezar con amplis chicos, con monoliticos, pasar a discretos de poca potencia y adquirir experiencia y conocimientos en todo lo referente a fuentes, masas y cableado, disipaciòn de calor, etc.etc.etc. y luego tenès otro tema complicado para novatos que es la caja acùstica...
Sds. y suerte.


----------



## mijail (Ago 10, 2012)

muchas gracias a todos por la excelente documentación que me han brindado, la estaré estudiando en estos días.


----------



## jorge morales (Ago 10, 2012)

otro esquema mas, saludos.


----------



## jorge morales (Ago 11, 2012)

+ esquemas, saludos


----------



## jorge morales (Ago 15, 2012)

adjunto otro esquema, saludos


----------

